# Alcoa Steamship Company



## daisy1942

Can anyone tell me anything of the Alcoa Steamship Company in WW2 - ships, ports it used crew lists etc?
Any information gratefully received


----------



## surfaceblow

The Alcoa Steamship Company started in 1917 due to the shortage of ships during the World War I. At the start foreign flag ships (non US Flagged) were used until just before W W 2. From 1940 till 1969 Alcoa operated US flag vessels before returning to operate foreign flag vessels again. The company is still in operation but I think they are using chartered vessels at the present time. They are located in Pittsburgh PA. 

The Maritime Time Table website has the itineraries of the Alcoa Vessels starting from 1936 to 1962 with a link to archives for other brochures for the company ships. 

http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/alcoa.htm

On the US Merchant Marine site below is a contact information to World War 2 vessels crew list and convoy cards. 

http://www.usmm.org/contact.html#contact1

Joe


----------



## daisy1942

Hi Joe,
Thanks for the infor. When we first found out about the Alcoa Steamchip Company I was told that it was in Panama and had gone out of business (Cardiff records strike again)! I shall try those links and also see ifI can contactthem
Daisy1942


----------



## tonvaneijk

*Norwegian freighters sailing for Alcoa 1957-60*



surfaceblow said:


> The Alcoa Steamship Company started in 1917 due to the shortage of ships during the World War I. At the start foreign flag ships (non US Flagged) were used until just before W W 2. From 1940 till 1969 Alcoa operated US flag vessels before returning to operate foreign flag vessels again. The company is still in operation but I think they are using chartered vessels at the present time. They are located in Pittsburgh PA.
> 
> The Maritime Time Table website has the itineraries of the Alcoa Vessels starting from 1936 to 1962 with a link to archives for other brochures for the company ships.
> 
> http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/alcoa.htm
> 
> On the US Merchant Marine site below is a contact information to World War 2 vessels crew list and convoy cards.
> 
> http://www.usmm.org/contact.html#contact1
> 
> Joe


Two Norwegian freighters, Bow Santos and Bow Plate, previously sailing for the International Freighting Corporation, were chartered in March 1957 bt Alcoa Steamship Corp. Inc., until May 1960


----------

